# Schwinn straight bar rat rod pics



## schwinnguyinohio

I made a rat rod type bike out of a straight bar hornet frame using some some parts I have along with a women's donor bike .i would like to see what others have built using a schwinn straight bar.I had thought about putting the blue fenders with the light on it but decided to go fender less at least for now.i didn't want to alter the original paint frame as it's actually pretty nice and figure someday he can go back to a original bike .


----------



## rollfaster

*Schwinn straight bar rat*

This is a 56 spitfire I had last year. Not really a rat but more of a fenderless rider.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Very nice that's probably more like mine will be also thanks for the pic


----------



## rustjunkie

Here in SoCal Schwinn straightbars have been a popular platform for customs for decades. Here's one that was spotted recently on the boardwalk by tripple3


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I went ahead a put together with some parts I had ,sure there will be more changes but rideable


----------



## OldSkipTooth

*Mead rat in progress.*

Crusader frame, other parts are just what I had available, cut outs for the truss rods on front fenders, custom drop stand clip on back fender, unfinished as of yet.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

BTW, for me your bike is a rat when you want it to be, I don't think there is a prescribed idea to a rat bike, it's what you make it, from the parts you have and some elbow grease, that's the fun I think. I like your ride!


----------



## the tinker

Here are two I did a while back. Still have them.
The one with the Lake pipes is an original bike. The cross braced bars are a figment of my imagination. I call it the "cross brace clockometer". The pipes are 3/4 " copper pipe .
The other one is a 1941, with a 1935 front fender,probably a '41 rear and a miller curved motor bike kickstand. The chain guard is really a 60's model modified to look old.    
The tanks on both bikes are made of 2 wood 2by6's cut to actual dimensions of original tanks and fastened together to resemble real tanks.
The tanks on both bikes were distressed after painting to appear old and crusty.
The bikes are not damaged in any way and can easily be changed back stock.....


----------



## Tim the Skid

I was collecting parts for this Schwinn Panther build, but put it together as an around town cruiser instead. Great rider, I've logged a lot of miles on it already.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yea they all look great guys thanks for the ideals


----------



## Tim the Skid

I'm loading the trailer for the Iron Horse swap meet and started looking at all the parts I was bringing, and thought I could make a rider out of this Panther frame. Rebuilt the hubs new bearings and chain, lubed and tuned it then rode about 5-6 miles. Great rider but ugly!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I like it just bought a springer for mine , didn't think I put any money in this one oh well


----------



## videoranger

One of my favorite rides. Shimano nexus seven gears.


----------



## bricycle

Don't be offended, but most of you guys are using way too nice looking frames for Rat Bikes. Those could be used for og bikes..?


----------



## rustjunkie

bricycle said:


> Don't be offended, but most of you guys are using way too nice looking frames for Rat Bikes. Those could be used for og bikes..?




But they aren't og, and never will be: they are as they are


----------



## videoranger

OK, I sanded off all the black paint.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I added a large seat and springer from azbug-1 and yes I know paint is pretty good on this frame and will keep it that way so it could go back original anytime


----------



## scooter_trasher

schwinnguyinohio said:


> i didn't want to alter the original paint frame as it's actually pretty nice and figure someday he can go back to a original bike .



I wouldn't touch that "Sparty Green" Hornet it's beeeeeeautiful


----------



## Boris

2 speed kickback w/120g spokes. Great rider!


----------



## scooter_trasher

Tim the Skid said:


> I'm loading the trailer for the Iron Horse swap meet and started looking at all the parts I was bringing, and thought I could make a rider out of this Panther frame. Rebuilt the hubs new bearings and chain, lubed and tuned it then rode about 5-6 miles. Great rider but ugly!



To me that is the gold standard of Rat Rod, grungy paint fresh bearings & grease to make it go, stripped of fenders and trinkets to make it go faster, just like the two dollar garage sale bikes we beat to death as kids


----------

